
Show HN: CodementorX – Hire freelance developers on demand - weitingliu
https://hire.codementor.io
======
weitingliu
Our team at Codementor is launching our new freelance developer platform and
we're excited to share CodementorX with HN!

Over the past 2 years, Codementor has grown to become a vibrant developer
marketplace for live 1:1 mentorship with 5000+ vetted expert developers. We're
now expanding our marketplace with a new freelance platform called
CodementorX.

CodementorX allows entrepreneurs, startups, and businesses to hire the top 2%
of developers on Codementor. Unlike traditional freelance platforms,
CodementorX is an invite-only network of senior engineers at Silicon Valley
companies, startup CTOs, top Stack Overflow contributors, and experienced
freelancers.

Let us know if you have any questions or feedback!

